# Techie found dead in front of burnt computer



## mkmkmk (Apr 8, 2009)

Techie found dead in front of burnt computer


CHENNAI: A young software engineer working with Tata Consultancy Services was killed in a suspected computer blast at his home on Telugu Brahmin Street in Velachery late on Friday. The incident took place when Vijayakumar (28), hailing from Madurai, was working on the computer. Police said his charred body was found in a sitting posture. “We are yet to ascertain the cause of the blast. The computer was completely damaged and the deceased was charred,” a police officer told TOI. Vijayakumar was sharing the house with two other software engineers, Vignesh (26) and Ram Prasad (26). When the accident occurred Ram Prasad was in the room with Vijayakumar, police said. “Ram Prasad had gone to take bath. He told us that suddenly he heard a blast and when he rushed out he saw the charred body of his friend and fainted,” the officer said. However, the case has baffled the investigating officers. “It sounds quite unbelievable. We have not heard of such a case before. But the scene of the accident seems to suggest that the youth was killed in an accident as his body was in the sitting position in front of the burnt computer,” the official added.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/4357502.cms


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

something's fishy!!!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 8, 2009)

Scary


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks inspirated from old hollywood movies in which when you press the f1 key the comp bursts


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

> something's fishy!!!!!


Somethings programmy.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, dat news published in TOI a few days ago.
I was wondering how could a computer burst? I could only think of UPS...

Any other parts are there which can burst??? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


----------



## amol48 (Apr 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, dat news published in TOI a few days ago.
> I was wondering how could a computer burst? I could only think of UPS...
> 
> Any other parts are there which can burst??? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png



Whatever but even a UPS can't burst big enough to burn you till death. There's definately something 'lot' more to this!


----------



## confused!! (Apr 8, 2009)

mkmkmk said:


> his charred body was found in a sitting posture



This particular sentence is very scary


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, dat news published in TOI a few days ago.
> I was wondering how could a computer burst? I could only think of UPS...
> 
> Any other parts are there which can burst??? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png



A CRT monitor may burst if it becomes too much hot!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2009)

reminds me of Die Hard 4.0


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

it might be a targeted  bomb .


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> A CRT monitor may burst if it becomes too much hot!!


still, not enough to burn the whole body.


----------



## unni (Apr 9, 2009)

Spontaneous Human Combustion?


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 9, 2009)

unni said:


> Spontaneous Human Combustion?


even if that happens he would be able to move i think it is some kind of electrical shock


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> reminds me of Die Hard 4.0


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

But how could the computer "burn"??? This could be murder! Or am I reading too much Agatha Christie nowadays?


----------



## amol48 (Apr 9, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> But how could the computer "burn"??? This could be murder! Or am I reading too much Agatha Christie nowadays?



Nope! Even without reading Agatha Cristie, I too doubt the same


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 9, 2009)

it remains a mystery ,


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

Think of the possibilities! One of the two others could have had it in for him. Or it might have been suicide. Or this could be a case of one of those cell phones going boom.

@amol: It's nice to know I'm (probably) not insane .

'Agent-47-exists' theories anyone???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2009)

Didn't any of you read the report fully ? It says he was found in SITTING position. Had it been a normal case of hardware blowing up, he should have been thrown backwards off the chair.

And remember, nothing in a desktop PC can blow up like that. On overheating desktops usually crash, not blow up. Such things is known to happen only in faulty laptop batteries and the blast still won't be as intense.

This means either the whole setup was rigged to explode and then the body put BACK onto the chair, in which case the witness becomes a suspect, or, it was another of those freaky and rare cases of Spontaneous Human Combustion. I am inclined to believe SHC didn't happen because most records describe that the body burns from the inside and here there was an EXPLOSION.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2009)

Didn't any of you read the report fully ? It says he was found in SITTING position. Had it been a normal case of hardware blowing up, he should have been thrown backwards off the chair.

And remember, nothing in a desktop PC can blow up like that. On overheating desktops usually crash, not blow up. Such things is known to happen only in faulty laptop batteries and the blast still won't be as intense.

This means either the whole setup was rigged to explode and then the body put BACK onto the chair, in which case the witness becomes a suspect, or, it was another of those freaky and rare cases of Spontaneous Human Combustion. I am inclined to believe SHC didn't happen because most records describe that the body burns from the inside and here there was an EXPLOSION.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Possibly related to electric connection.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 11, 2009)

Lets leave the case to our "competent" Indian cops.. =]


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now his ghost will be moving from system to system and haunting people....
HeHeHe...


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol, be careful, hope he miss us.


----------

